# gavinzach roars past 6,000 at full throttle



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Well done Bruce!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well... not quite at full throttle... I did throttle back a little bit to prepare for the A+ exams and have Christmas...

Thanks! If only half of my posts helped someone out, I feel like I have accomplished something!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't call *52.6* posts per day on average for the past 30 days "half-throttle"!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW.

Nice job, Bruce.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Nice one, 6K Post. cool.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats - great job!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, Bruce.....nice work!!


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Nicely done!

I thought they meant the other "6K" at first. :laugh:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats Bruce


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I can have some posts Bruce? :grin: 

Congratz!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Bruce, very well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Congratulations - well done :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Catchin' up to you, Zulu! :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done indeed!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations -


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Bruce!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

roared past me already - who was that masked man?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Dang... That quick? When I posted that I was behind you! 

Maybe it was... Zorro!?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Gavinzach on hitting 6k 

I guess you used that Motorcycle in your avatar to roar past us all xD


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Belated congratulations.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats gz well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratz Gz!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

_Pssttt.....

Sandy... Ooudestomp... I passed 7k yesterday... Thanks for the belated congrats though!_ :chgrin:


----------

